# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  наедине с природой

## plaksivaya_tryapka

не могу сказать, что это мой смысл жизни, но единственные места, где я чувствую себя хорошо - это либо севернее 66 градусов с.ш., либо выше 3500 метров над уровнем моря. Там практически нет людей, а если и есть, то это либо добрые северяне, либо приветливые альпинисты и туристы. Давным давно, года четыре назад, меня начали привлекать северные края и их суровая природа, особенно зимой, с тех пор я начал выбираться в горы, сначала в основном в одиночку, а потом и друзей заразил).
Когда остаёшься наедине с чем-то природным, естественным и очень суровым, то возникает изумительное ощущение отрешённости от человеческого мира, ты понимаешь, что сейчас ты только во власти своих навыков и природы, нет больше ничего, вокруг нет людской ненависти и зла - все мысли и внимание только на окружающие явления и можно спокойно уйти в себя. когда я в походе - чувствую себя независимым, ведь палатка, спальник и еда - это всё, что нужно. Пока я здесь, в городе, я только этим и живу - подготовкой и ожиданием очередного похода, можно помечтать, полюбоваться чужими фотками и видео, а потом забыть и не замечать человеческих гадостей всё время похода.
Больше всего меня привлекал полярный урал - это самый суровый край, куда можно доехать за относительно небольшие средства (на поезде) и раньше путь туда мне был закрыт - слишком опасным и сложным был зимний поход в этих краях и в одиночку (зимой) туда никто никогда не совался - за свои летние походы я насмотрелся много и смертей и крестов и в горах и в заполярье с надписями типа "здесь тогда-то тогда-то в борьбе с суровой природой погибла группа в составе и т.д.", а полярный урал-то вообще рекордсмен - из 365-и 150 дней с пургой сильнее 18 метров в секунду, при подобных ветрах у нас объявляют штормовое предупреждение и ломаются деревья, а там рвутся и уносятся палатки (допустим при ветре в 30-35 м/с) или люди проваливаются куда-нить из-за полного отсутствия видимости (например полметра, честно скажу, в бушующей пурге жутко, но отрешённо :Smile: ...).
Но зато ещё какое удовольствие в безветренную солнечную погоду скинуть нетяжёлый рюкзак, присесть и налить кружку горячего чая, киселя или компота! Места-то суровы, а значит что? - правильно, нет людей! это непередаваемое чувство, когда вокруг снегА, синее небо, а до ближайшего человека километров сто!
Вообщем четыре года не прошли даром, я приобрёл кучу опыта, самое лучшее в мире снаряжение, собрался силами и тёплым (бяяяя) московским (тоже бяяяя) апрельским днём утащил себя на полярный урал, где 10 дней провёл наедине с природой. На своё счастье замутил у друга фотик и у меня осталось много видео с этих прекрасных мест, смонтировал, наложил на песенку, чем и делюсь с вами, может природа и походы ещё кому-нить помогут отторгаться от негатива в окружающем мире!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3_5yYJI3iU

видео снималось в HD, так что для просмотра в хорошем качестве внизу справа выбирайте 720р.

Апдейт.
Смонтировал видос с Восточного Саяна.
Вообщем как всегда, полгода руки не доходили...
Летом сходили с Самарты до Хойтогола (Китойские и Тункинские Гольцы), наснимали немножко нормальных кадров=)
Вот ссылка на Youtube! Не забываем поставить 720р для просмотра в HD, правда первые 15 секунд в 320х240=)

Прошу прощение за артефакты - это глючил Premiere Pro в сочетании с h.264, я ничего не смог поделать, да и ютубовский кодек ужал всё ещё раз в 100500(((

Приятного просмотра, думаю как раз пора начинать скучать по летнему сезону)))

апдейт 2.
Смонтировал видос со своего одиночного лыжного похода  по полярному уралу!
21 день, 300 км.
ст.110 км - оз. Щучье - оз. Хадата - 77 км  Бованенковской трассы. Эмоционально поход получился насыщенным - и  живность и 2 вершины (по моим меркам лыжных походов - норм), непростая  переправа через ингилор-юган, прекрасный безветренный антициклон в конце  похода и дважды ветра за 100 км/ч - безымянная вершина рядом с г.  Анучина + долина харчерузьлора, когда у меня ветром переворачивало и  кувыркало нагруженные сани. Конечно хватало и трудностей - куда без них.  и постоянная непогода в первые 13 дней, и дождь, белая мгла и  отсутствие перерывов в непогоде, чтобы передохнуть. ну, в общем, всё  стандартно для лыжного похода по заполярью) 

видео снималось на зеркальный фотик с несколькими объективами. 

приятного просмотра! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=111Kubh-DDg&hd=1 

http://vk.com/video281447_162347412 но в контакте смотреть не советую, качество хуже, в любом случае выставляйте в настройках видео 720р или 480р=)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Напомнило путешествие одного человека, вроде бы француза..    он прошел по всей северной части россии, от финляндии до комчатки..  ощутил самую жесть севера..

Остаться на едине с природой, выжить в ней, в суровых условиях, это очень хорошая эмоциональная встряска..  вот тогда то и жизнь начинаешь переоценивать..

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Клип хороший, понравился..

----------


## Irene

Круто. 
Сопки, снег, лиственница - красиво. 
Титры тоже понравились - информационно. 
Можешь написать подробнее, что за продукты с собой брал?

Спасибо за клип

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Можешь написать подробнее, что за продукты с собой брал?


 завтрак - каши с варкой 1-3 мин с маслом, сухофруктами, иногда печеньем или колбасой, дневные перекусы - колбаса, сыр, хлеб, орехи, кальмары, сухофрукты, сладкое + 3 литра горячего киселя и чая, ужин - каши с колбасой, сыром, маслом. все каши на сухом молоке делал, на ужин в кашу добавлял пакетик супа.



> Напомнило путешествие одного человека, вроде бы француза..    он прошел по всей северной части россии, от финляндии до комчатки..  ощутил самую жесть севера..


 ну да, тока я помню однажды его откуда-то на вертолёте эвакуировали)))

----------


## Габо

Класс. Спасибо за рассказ и видео.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> ну да, тока я помню однажды его откуда-то на вертолёте эвакуировали)))


 да, было дело..  он на льдине остановился и она откололась и поплыла в в океан, он по рации вызвал там кого то, его и вытащили..  но потом продолжил свой не легкий путь..

Мдаа..  основной рацион это каши и сухофрукты..  мало конечно, но для таких походов наверно в самый раз.

Скажи, сколько стоит твое снаряжение?

----------


## Psalm69

о да, очень понимаю автора))
единственное - не люблю холод (хотя и хорошо его переношу)
у меня есть любимые места - в крыму, в карелии, и даже в подмосковье, куда я люблю время от времени срываться. есть соввершенно заброшенные места (как ни странно- даже в подмосковье) хотя и там -  сожалению - забредает народ (особенно летом), но иногда можно побыть в одиночестве, взять котелок, кружку, бутылку. сигаретку.. посидеть, подумать))... 

+ ненавижу людей, которые мусорят - в лесу, в горах, кидают своё гавно в море... взял бы и убил!

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Мдаа..  основной рацион это каши и сухофрукты..  мало конечно, но для таких походов наверно в самый раз.
> Скажи, сколько стоит твое снаряжение?


 не стоит недооценивать туристов)))
я просто указал что  первым в голову пришло)
сухофрукты на завтрак добавляются в кашу - иначе она приедается и её не так приятно есть, а с сухофруктами за обе щёки все лопают) на обед - как сладкое - источник углеводов непосредственно как источник энергии на ходовом дне, т.е. как сладкое они у мя фигурировали только трое перекусов из 10. а вообще еды в походы всегда берётся очень много - около 700 грамм на человека в день, на вскидку в килокалориях это где-нить тысячи три, чтобы все могли понять могу перевести в банки с тушёнкой - это эквивалентно 4 банкам тушёнки в день=)))) если бы можно было съесть, переварить и усвоить больше - брали бы больше) организм, например, за 1 приём пищи не усвоит больше 40 грамм белка...
да и каши вообще-то блюда калорийные, особенно если туда нарезать колбасу с сыром)
снаряга, наверно, стоит тысячи 4 долларов.

----------


## Destruct

Дя, махнуть бы сечас на север, пусть ну не в холода, но хоты бы не в 40 градусов жары. Природа бушует, природа горит, и ничего, ближе чем на 30 метров не видно, дымовая завеса...

----------


## rbiyks

Какие вы москвичи неженки. У нас в Чите каждый год горят леса, и что? И ничего.

----------


## riogo

> Какие вы москвичи неженки. У нас в Чите каждый год горят леса, и что? И ничего.


 вообще то кроме московской области горят ещё и другие горят, да и потом в Москве с видимостью по лучше, могу предположить что Destruct из Нижнего Новгорода там гораздо хуже горит

----------


## огрызок тепла

в казани дым. все серое. в некоторых райнах даже зола есть

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Какие вы москвичи неженки. У нас в Чите каждый год горят леса, и что? И ничего.


 потому что у вас степи кругом, а не леса=)

----------


## kozhemjaka

> ... Вообщем четыре года не прошли даром, я приобрёл кучу опыта, самое лучшее в мире снаряжение, собрался силами и тёплым (бяяяя) московским (тоже бяяяя) апрельским днём утащил себя на полярный урал, где 10 дней провёл наедине с природой. На своё счастье замутил у друга фотик и у меня осталось много видео с этих прекрасных мест, смонтировал, наложил на песенку, чем и делюсь с вами, может природа и походы ещё кому-нить помогут отторгаться от негатива в окружающем мире!..


 Потрясающе... Нет слов, чтобы выразить, как сильно хочется попасть в подобное место и остаться наедине с природой хоть на какое-то время.

----------


## flying

посомтрела видео. это афигенно! не думала что в тех краях так красиво))

----------


## Каин

> посомтрела видео. это афигенно! не думала что в тех краях так красиво))


 Красота-в пустыне.



> Ради одного этого можно жить ))


 Смысл жизни-в пустоте.

----------


## flying

> Красота-в пустыне.
> 
> Смысл жизни-в пустоте.


 разве это плохо? когда ты можешь быть наедине с самим собой,и никто тебе не мешает.

----------


## Каин

Если бы это было хорошо,тогда не создали бы людей.Ведь даже Богу потребовался человек.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Смысл жизни-в пустоте.


 И что? Ради любования такой красотой можно и пожить. А вот когда человек все это уничтожит, тогда и можно помирать. Другое дело, если ты живешь в центре какого нибудь огромного города и вокруг одни дома...даже и любоваться то нечем.




> Если бы это было хорошо,тогда не создали бы людей.Ведь даже Богу потребовался человек.


 Ну, то, что бог есть, еще далеко не факт...50 на 50, как я всегда говорю...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Смонтировал видос с Восточного Саяна.
Вообщем как всегда, полгода руки не доходили...
Летом сходили с Самарты до Хойтогола (Китойские и Тункинские Гольцы), наснимали немножко нормальных кадров=)
Вот ссылка на Youtube! Не забываем поставить 720р для просмотра в HD, правда первые 15 секунд в 320х240=)

Прошу прощение за артефакты - это глючил Premiere Pro в сочетании с h.264, я ничего не смог поделать, да и ютубовский кодек ужал всё ещё раз в 100500(((

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Супер :Smile:

----------


## Фрирайдер

За вступление зачот.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

фотки с моего похода по осеннему алтаю
http://vkontakte.ru/id281447#/album281447_143585211

----------


## fuсka rolla

> фотки с моего похода по осеннему алтаю
> http://vkontakte.ru/id281447#/album281447_143585211


 здорово! фото с туманом понравились очень. фокус на бесконечность ставишь?
p.s. а Гродно как к тебе относится? У меня хороший знакомый от туда, но сейчас уже год в Дубае живет.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

только сейчас дошли руки обработать фотки со второго одиночного похода по полярному уралу (этой зимой)

http://vkontakte.ru/album281447_135243125

прошёл в одиночку маршрутом: 110 км ветки сейда-лабытнанги - Пайпудына - Уса - Гэнахадата - Хадата - Воргашор - Нгодяяха - Щучья - оз. Бол. Щучье - Нгодяяха - Воргашор - Хадата - оз. Бол. Хадата-Юган-Лор - вер. 850 - Хадата - вер. 1134 - Хадата - Гэнахадата - Немур-юган - Лонгот-юган - Ингилор-юган - Харчерузьлор - 84 км бованенковской трассы.

21 день. более 300 км (точно просто не считал).

фотки получились хорошие, так что рекомендую к просмотру. по традиции, чуть попозже будет видео=)
и не забудьте нажать кнопочку "увеличить фотографию", чтобы все были в большом формате.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

замутили с друзьями ещё несколько походов:

видео и фото с пешки+сплава этим летом
видео и фото с лыжного похода по заполярью в ноябре.

----------


## Kay74

ой, люблю это. молодцы вы.
в свое время влюбился в леса Мадагаскара. Нравились китайские небольшие речушки, под Тяньджинем. Добирался в Бразилии от Ресифе до Рио. Гулял в окрестностях Тринидада. Бродил в лесах, похожих на наши, под Монреалем.
Видел бушующую Атлантику. находясь в его самом эпицентре, в 12 бальный шторм, когда рука сама тянется к спас. жилету. Или ровный и только всегда зыбкий Индийский, с множеством живности. Сталкивался нос носом с дельфином, был очень близок на шлюпке к касатке, видел рядом кровожадных акул.
Но ничто и никогда я не променяю на красоты моего любимого и родного Карельского перешейка. Как я его люблю!!!!! Этот мох, ровный как ковер, и душистый как персидские шелка. Эти исполинские сосны великаны, из которых еще Петр 1 строил свой флот. Эти глубокие, сказочные озера, с ледяной и прозрачной водой. Эти огромные валуны, которые всемогущий ледник прикатил и оставил, словно гальку......
Люди, я искренне и завороженно любовался фотографиями Плаксивой Тряпки, клипом Топ Стартера. Но это далеко, я не могу уехать далеко. У меня дети, их воспитывать и растить надо.
Но если вы будете в наших краях, доедете до Города 3 революций - милости просим. И я вам такие места покажу. Это совсем рядом. Это - КАРЕЛЬСКИЙ ПЕРЕШЕЕК!!!!!!!!!!!!! Он для меня самый родной и любимый!!!!

----------


## Каин

> замутили с друзьями ещё несколько походов:
> 
> видео и фото с пешки+сплава этим летом
> видео и фото с лыжного похода по заполярью в ноябре.


 Тряпка, скажи, а в своих походах ты тоже мечтаешь суициднуться? Или только между развлечениями путешествий ты ноешь?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> ой, люблю это. молодцы вы.
> Но ничто и никогда я не променяю на красоты моего любимого и родного Карельского перешейка. Как я его люблю!!!!! Этот мох, ровный как ковер, и душистый как персидские шелка. Эти исполинские сосны великаны, из которых еще Петр 1 строил свой флот. Эти глубокие, сказочные озера, с ледяной и прозрачной водой. Эти огромные валуны, которые всемогущий ледник прикатил и оставил, словно гальку......


 я бывал у вас на карельском перешейке и не раз) и зимой и летом! Согласен, что в нём много уникального и восхитительного)



> Тряпка, скажи, а в своих походах ты тоже мечтаешь суициднуться? Или только между развлечениями путешествий ты ноешь?


 я вообще никогда не ною.
а в походе приходится думать о походе, иначе улетишь куда-нить с незаметного склона или застанет непогода в неподходящих условиях.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Друг объективы продает. Может нужно тебе? сигма, кэнон и какая-то широкоуголка. Модели уточню, если нужно.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

не, спс, у мя всё есть)

----------


## fuсka rolla

> не, спс, у мя всё есть)


 Так Я не сомневаюсь. Просто он "самый крутой фотик в мире" покупать собрался, а денег не хватает ) 
Хорошей тебе фотоохоты. Будь аккуратнее в тундрах и горах. Выкладывай новое )

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Смонтировал видос со своего одиночного лыжного похода  по полярному уралу!
21 день, 300 км.
ст.110 км - оз. Щучье - оз. Хадата - 77 км  Бованенковской трассы. Эмоционально поход получился насыщенным - и  живность и 2 вершины (по моим меркам лыжных походов - норм), непростая  переправа через ингилор-юган, прекрасный безветренный антициклон в конце  похода и дважды ветра за 100 км/ч - безымянная вершина рядом с г.  Анучина + долина харчерузьлора, когда у меня ветром переворачивало и  кувыркало нагруженные сани. Конечно хватало и трудностей - куда без них.  и постоянная непогода в первые 13 дней, и дождь, белая мгла и  отсутствие перерывов в непогоде, чтобы передохнуть. ну, в общем, всё  стандартно для лыжного похода по заполярью) 

видео снималось на зеркальный фотик с несколькими объективами. 

приятного просмотра! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=111Kubh-DDg&hd=1 

http://vk.com/video281447_162347412 но в контакте смотреть не советую, качество хуже, в любом случае выставляйте в настройках видео 720р или 480р=)

----------


## zmejka

plaksivaya_
tryapka
, Ухх...Брр...слов нет... после просмотра видео возникает непреодолимое желание ОТОБРАТЬ У ТЕБЯ ТВОЙ НИК  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   ну, нельзя просто человеку, который может пройти ТАКОЕ,  быть под таким ником...

----------


## Another

Да тоже скажу пару слов. Видео получилось вполне захватывающие и возникает вопрос. Автор похода один ходили или были еще там люди? Просто если один такое.... то блин каким надо быть смелым и решительным чтоб отправиться в такое путешествие.

После такого видео даже возникает больше желания жить или хотя бы если уходить из жизни, то обязательно проделав нечто подобное. Ведь лучше замерзнуть во льдах, чем тихо и не заметно наложить на себя руки!

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Да тоже скажу пару слов. Видео получилось вполне захватывающие и возникает вопрос. Автор похода один ходили или были еще там люди? Просто если один такое.... то блин каким надо быть смелым и решительным чтоб отправиться в такое путешествие.
> 
> После такого видео даже возникает больше желания жить или хотя бы если уходить из жизни, то обязательно проделав нечто подобное. Ведь лучше замерзнуть во льдах, чем тихо и не заметно наложить на себя руки!


 Ага. Завидую Тряпке. В красивых местах бывает. И руки из анатомически правильного места начало берут. Для теперешних фотографов- редкость. Молодец.

----------


## Cloud

я тоже так хочу, плиз возьми с собой

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

zmejka, Another, fuсka rolla - спасибо вам, друзья, я старался)!

2Another - был один, себя снимал со штатива)

----------


## wiki

Ну,это тогда вообще выше всяких похвал. Один да в такое путешествие. Это же элементарно скучно одному,да и страшно наверное?(

----------


## Dark92

я вот например люблю собрать вещи немного еды, палатку и в одиночестве отправится в лес просто отдохнуть от людей... вот это соитие с природой... 
проблем нет ни о чем не переживаешь пока не возвращаешься в социум, где все наваливается с новой силой

----------


## Мара

да, на природе очень хорошо...и проблемы отступают

----------


## Dark92

да единственное место где чувствуешь себя по настоящему человеком... ведь только на природе ты понимаешь все.... только лес становится другом, 
который никогда  не предаст!

----------


## Biven4

> приятного просмотра! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=111Kubh-DDg&hd=1 
> 
> http://vk.com/video281447_162347412 но в контакте смотреть не советую, качество хуже, в любом случае выставляйте в настройках видео 720р или 480р=)


  Восхищён автором. Меня тоже ник ввёл в заблуждение. Сорри. А есть ли ссылка на подробное описание похода? С большим удовольствием бы прочёл все перепитии одиночки, начиная с подготовки и заброса.

----------


## Dark92

одиночки???? Этот вопрос для кого?????????     разве никто не ходил  в лес просто что бы отдохнуть от людей....     что бы потом прийти с новыми силами и 
противостоять этому миру с новыми силами!?

----------


## Biven4

Дарк, ты просто ставишь знак равенства между миром - и обществом (социумом), а это абсолютно не так. Это одна, но огромная разница :Smile:  Противостоять миру бессмысленно, есть смысл найти равновесие с самим собой.

----------


## Dark92

> Дарк, ты просто ставишь знак равенства между миром - и обществом (социумом), а это абсолютно не так. Это одна, но огромная разница Противостоять миру бессмысленно, есть смысл найти равновесие с самим собой.


  мир один но  мы люди просто отделили себя от всего что вокруг....  природа... походы.. просто прогулки по холмах... вот это классно... тихо и спокойно!!! а потом можно возвращатся обратного.... и все кажется не таким как перед этим

----------


## Dark92

> Дарк, ты просто ставишь знак равенства между миром - и обществом (социумом), а это абсолютно не так. Это одна, но огромная разница Противостоять миру бессмысленно, есть смысл найти равновесие с самим собой.


  мир один но  мы люди просто отделили себя от всего что вокруг....  природа... походы.. просто прогулки по холмах... вот это классно... тихо и спокойно!!! а потом можно возвращатся обратного.... и все кажется не таким как перед этим 
и я не дурак.... я девушка!!!!

----------


## Dark92

> мне нравится природа, люблю просто лечь на землю  и смотреть в небо. весной, летом или ранней осенью, когда ещё тепло. по рукам могут ползать букашки, паучки, а если стрекоза сядет, так вообще замечательно - буду ей любоваться. про себя называю это "слиться с природой".


  да это классно... и ни с чем не возможно сравнить

----------


## tovoxy

У меня не далеко от дома лес, поле и т.п., люблю летом выйти, прогуляться там, пофотографировать. 
В общем небольшой отдых для души.

----------


## railton

Супер! Я зимой был в Салехарде, очень понравилось )) А на лето у меня давно зреет мысль уехать на неделю жить в лес, палатка мелкая, рюкзак и спальный мешок есть. Только боюсь, что беглые зеки или лесные разбойники нападут.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

смонтировал видео с похода по приэльбрусью. правда на этот раз был не наедине с природой, а ходил с другом, т.к. через ледники ходить в одиночку нельзя.

----------


## brus-nika

не читала раньше эту тему. интересная.

----------


## qwe

> смонтировал видео с похода по приэльбрусью.


 До чего места красивые

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Уже не совсем наедине с природой, но продолжу частично по теме.

Ходили с друзьями в заполярье, в мурманскую область. Пипец дуло и мело весь поход, но за этим и шли в какой-то степени. Было слегка жестковато, но всем понравилось =)

----------


## jeri

Какой же ты умничка.

----------


## Римма

лес, река. летом купание в реке. раньше боялась почему-то заплывать далеко, щас нормуль. жаль уже холодно для купания.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Сходили с друзьями в приэльбрусье =)






> Какой же ты умничка.


 Сарказм?) Спс)

----------


## Римма

ролик просто замечательный и места офигенно красивые! спасибо, что выложил!

----------

